# how much should we correct each other?



## Philippa

Hi folks!
This is something I've been wondering about for a little while. When I was a newbie, people corrected my Spanish quite a bit, but now no-one does! I'm sure I'm still making plenty of mistakes! I think I'd quite like to know where my Spanish is wonky.
On the other hand I know that I don't always correct mistakes in English for other people, because I don't want to seem nitpicky or rude and it can take time!
So, I wondered whether there was any consensus how much we should correct each other. The guideline thingies say to be gentle with each other, but nothing more.
I know I probably should have posted this thread in Comments and Suggestions, but really it's your opinions, Spanish-English foreros, that I'm most interested in!!
I look forward to hearing your opinions!
Philippa


----------



## pinkpanter

I think that is a very personal thing so I feel it is very difficult to have "net etiquette" over this issue. It happens something similar to me these days, you never know in conversational classes if you should correct all the mistakes or only the most important ones. Anyway, many people say they want to be corrected, I guess that would be a good guideline. I haven't written that and yet I would really appreciate if someone corrects me. I think I didn't write it down because I do not really trust my grammar and I am scared of so many English and Spanish native speakers around!


----------



## zebedee

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> This is something I've been wondering about for a little while. When I was a newbie, people corrected my Spanish quite a bit, but now no-one does! I'm sure I'm still making plenty of mistakes! I think I'd quite like to know where my Spanish is wonky.
> On the other hand I know that I don't always correct mistakes in English for other people, because I don't want to seem nitpicky or rude and it can take time!
> So, I wondered whether there was any consensus how much we should correct each other. The guideline thingies say to be gentle with each other, but nothing more.
> I know I probably should have posted this thread in Comments and Suggestions, but really it's your opinions, Spanish-English foreros, that I'm most interested in!!
> I look forward to hearing your opinions!
> Philippa



I have a cunning plan. How about re-writing this in Spanish so we can actually get a chance to correct you!!!   

Baldrick


----------



## jacinta

One suggestion I have it to include the words "Please correct my Spanish/English" in the body of your message.  I know many people include these words in their signatures but after seeing a signature 1003 times, you tend to ignore it after a while.  If you remind us to make corrections, I think someone will notice!  *Bold your words, too.*

Saludos, jacinta


----------



## Philippa

jacinta said:
			
		

> One suggestion I have it to include the words "Please correct my Spanish/English" in the body of your message.  I know many people include these words in their signatures but after seeing a signature 1003 times, you tend to ignore it after a while.  If you remind us to make corrections, I think someone will notice!  *Bold your words, too.*
> 
> Saludos, jacinta



1003 times, as if!!


----------



## jacinta

Philippa said:
			
		

> 1003 times, as if!!




Wellllll, maybe a slight exaggeration


----------



## basurero

HOLA

Si cometes un error y nadie lo corrige, harás lo mismo la próxima vez. A muchas personas no les gusta cuando alguien las corrige, pero si tienes esta actitud, nunca aprenderás nada. Corregir a los demás es nuestro deber!

Sé que mi gramática es terrible y aunque a veces parezco tonto, escribo todo lo que quiero decir sin preocuparme en los errores. Por eso, pongo muchos errores y siempre doy la bienvenida a cualquier sugerencia sobre mi gramática o mi uso de tanto el inglés como el español (is that how you say "both english and spanish")?

Saludos
Basurero


----------



## dave

Good thread Philippa. I personally would like to have all my mistakes corrected, for the reasons given by basurero (although I might get embarrassed about corrections to my English!). However I know that I don't often correct others' mistakes, as I too don't want to appear rude or pedantic.

I think Jacinta's idea is a good one, and I have noticed that when I ask for corrections in the body of my post I tend to get them! 

I'm also incredibly timid about posting anything in Spanish, because I know my Spanish is not that great and I think I might be too much of a perfectionist to want to reveal my failings to the world! I know this is crazy for a language learning forum  

Now I'll have a think about putting this into Spanish!


----------



## dave

Buen mensaje Philippa. Personalmente, querría que todos mis errores sean corregidos, por las razones que ya ha dado basurero (aunque puede que me pondré rojo si corrigen mi ingles!). Sin embargo, yo sé que no corrijo con frecuencia los errores de los otros foreros, ya que no quiero parecer demasiado maleducado o pedante.

Creo que el idea de Jacinta es bueno, y me he dado cuenta que cuando pido las correcciones en me mensaje, normalmente las recibo.

Además estoy muy tímido de escribir algo en español, porque yo sé que mi español no es estupendísimo, y creo que puedo ser demasiado perfeccionista para publicar mis fallos al mundo! Sé que eso es loco en un foro del aprendizaje de idiomas  


Ay ay ay! Me suena fatal! Corregidme porfa – gracias!


----------



## belén

dave said:
			
		

> Buen mensaje Philippa. Personalmente, querría que todos mis errores *fueran * corregidos, por las razones que ya ha dado basurero (aunque puede que me pondré *ponga* rojo si corrigen mi ingl*é*s!). Sin embargo, *(yo)* s*e* que no corrijo con frecuencia los errores de los otros foreros, ya que no quiero parecer demasiado maleducado o pedante.
> 
> Creo que el idea de Jacinta es buen*a*, y me he dado cuenta que cuando pido las correcciones en m*i* mensaje, normalmente las recibo.
> 
> Además estoymuy tímido *me cuesta * escribir algo en español, porque *(yo)* s*e* que mi español no es estupendísimo, y creo que puedo ser demasiado perfeccionista para publicar *comunicarle* mis fallos al mundo! S*e * que eso es *de locos * en un foro del aprendizaje de idiomas
> 
> 
> Ay ay ay! Me suena fatal! Corregidme porfa – gracias!



Dave...si lo haces super bien!!
Te he cambiado un par de cositas que me sonaban un poco raras y te he puesto entre paréntesis el "yo" dos veces porque ya sabes que en español suena más natural no decirlo - aunque sea gramaticalmente correcto - también te he cambiado unas frases de modo indicativo a modo subjuntivo - espero que te haya ayudado,

Un saludote
Belén


----------



## dave

Muchas gracias Be - pero eso de la *se* sin acento no me apetece! Ya se/sé que has explicado que ésta es la forma correcta (aun según la RAE), pero mi profesor y los examinadores en Inglaterra no son tan listos como tú y no lo saben! Si la escribiera sin acento en mi examen, perdería un punto. Lo siento – no es que no te creo, es que tengo que sacar una buena nota en mi examen!

http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/cache/1.saber.html

Dave

P.d. puedes dar me un vinculo de Internet donde ponen esta forma del verbo _saber_, para que pueda mostrársela a mi profe? Gracias.


----------



## pinkpanter

Lo haces super bien Dave. A ver si me atrevo y pido yo que me corrijais tambien


----------



## sastrem92

dave said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Be - o lo saben! Si la escribiera sin acento en mi examen, perdería un punto. Lo siento – no es que no te creo, es que tengo que sacar una buena nota en mi examen!
> 
> http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/cache/1.saber.html
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.d. puedes dar me un vinculo de Internet donde ponen esta forma del verbo _saber_, para que pueda mostrársela a mi profe? Gracias.



No es que no te *crea*

No es que...=SIEMPRE CON SUBJUNTIVO


I also want my English to be corrected.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marc1

No creo que nadie se moleste porque le corrigan los errores en un foro de idioma. Si habláramos de jardinería tal vez alguine se podría molestar.

You recibí un mensaje personal algo tímido,  , haciéndome notar que a veces escribo quanto en vez de cuanto porque se me mezcla el Italiano. Aunque agradezco la atención, no crea que sea necesario hacerlo en forma privada. Personalmente cometo errores a patadas en todos los idiomas que he aprendido y correcciones son siempre bienvenidas.

 En el único idioma que no cometo ninguan falta es en croata.
Claro que no sé ni una palabra.....


----------



## belén

dave said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Be - pero eso de la *se* sin acento no me apetece! Ya se/sé que has explicado que ésta es la forma correcta (aun según la RAE), pero mi profesor y los examinadores en Inglaterra no son tan listos como tú y no lo saben! Si la escribiera sin acento en mi examen, perdería un punto. Lo siento – no es que no te creo, es que tengo que sacar una buena nota en mi examen!
> 
> http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/cache/1.saber.html
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.d. puedes dar me un vinculo de Internet donde ponen esta forma del verbo _saber_, para que pueda mostrársela a mi profe? Gracias.




Dave, lo he preguntado a la RAE directamente, espero que me contesten. Ya te avisaré... Seguro que tus profesores son mucho más listos que yo...simplemente es que a mi me lo enseñaron así en la escuela hace muchos años pero claro..quiero cerciorarme antes de poner en peligro tu vida en el aula


----------



## zebedee

belen said:
			
		

> Dave, lo he preguntado a la RAE directamente, espero que me contesten. Ya te avisaré... Seguro que tus profesores son mucho más listos que yo...simplemente es que a mi me lo enseñaron así en la escuela hace muchos años pero claro..quiero cerciorarme antes de poner en peligro tu vida en el aula



Es la primera vez que oigo que *sé* *se * puede escribir *se * cuando es *sé*!
Siempre pensaba que *sé * *se * acentuaba para diferenciarlo de *se *.
Como *cómo * y *como*, ¿no?
Pero como no se como se (_sic_) evolucionan estas cosas, esperaremos a ver lo que nos dicen los genios de la RAE.

Zeb


----------



## belén

Bueno, no se si viste un thread mío de hace unos días que "sólo" no hacía falta acentuarlo si no se prestaba a segura confusión con el otro "solo"

Yo _juraría _ que en colegio me enseñaron que ya no se acentuaba "se" pero ya empiezo a tener dudas sobre si me estoy volviendo loca loca locaaaaaaaa (como la de la película Juana la idem)


----------



## ^sonnet^

Yo eso de sé (del verbo saber) sin tilde no lo he oído en mi vida. Me extraña muchísimo. No creo que la RAE diga que hay que acentuarlo; y en el caso de que lo dijera, yo no recomiendo a los extranjeros que estén aprendiendo español que lo utilicen sin tilde, porque quitando a los señores de la RAE (y a belen ), a todo el mundo le va a resultar rarísimo.


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Be - pero eso de la *se* sin acento no me apetece! Ya se/sé que has explicado que ésta es la forma correcta (aun según la RAE), pero mi profesor y los examinadores en Inglaterra no son tan listos como tú y no lo saben! *Si la escribiera sin acento en mi examen, perdería un punto.* Lo siento – no es que no te creo, es que tengo que sacar una buena nota en mi examen!
> 
> http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/cache/1.saber.html
> 
> Dave
> 
> P.d. puedes dar me un vinculo de Internet donde ponen esta forma del verbo _saber_, para que pueda mostrársela a mi profe? Gracias.




Hola Dave,

Dile a tus profesor que Tormenta dice que eso no es justo    Nadie quita un punto por un acento, los acentos normalmente valen 1/2 punto, y el acento del "sé" ya no vale ni eso. Claro, diles eso después de que hayas terminado todos tus exámenes y tengas las notas   

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> [...]On the other hand I know that I don't always correct mistakes in English for other people, because I don't want to seem nitpicky or rude [...]!
> 
> [...]So, I wondered whether there was any consensus how much we should correct each other. The guideline thingies say to be gentle with each other, but nothing more.



En esencia, estas dos porciones de tu escrito han provisto la explicación más clara del mundo. Asumo que al igual que tú, nadie quiere pecar de "ultrapurista" y correrse el riesgo de que una corrección ortográfica o gramatical bien intencionada de su parte pueda caerle mal a otra persona. Aunque estemos en un foro de idiomas, existen personas que piensan que una corrección (especialmente una no solicitada) es una humillación pública.

En cuanto a las guías --que indican que debemos ser amables y no ofensivos-- ellas son así de 'abiertas o vagas' para que de esa forma haya espacio para nuestra propia interpretación. Las guías son sólo parámetros generales, no "instrucciones" paso por paso.

Habiendo dicho eso y volviendo a tu pregunta original sobre cuánto debemos corregir los errores que veamos en los demás... la mejor respuesta es: corrige en la medida que TÚ te sientas cómoda haciéndolo. Establece TUS propios parámetros.

Gracias por tu interés y por tus contribuciones, ya que junto a las de los demás Foreros son lo que hacen de éste un lugar tan rico/_rich_ e interesante.

Saludos,
Laura


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> No creo que nadie se moleste porque le corrigan *corrijan * los errores en un foro de idioma. Si habláramos de jardinería tal vez algu*ien* se podría molestar.
> 
> You *Yo* recibí un mensaje personal algo tímido,  , haciéndome notar que a veces escribo quanto en vez de cuanto porque se me mezcla el Italiano. Aunque agradezc*o* la atención, no cre*o *que sea necesario hacerlo en forma privada. Personalmente cometo errores a patadas en todos los idiomas que he aprendido y correcciones son siempre bienvenidas.
> 
> En el único idioma que no cometo ninguan *ninguna* falta es en croata.
> Claro que no sé ni una palabra.....



Digo, para no pecar de tímida


----------



## magarcia

yo también quiero que me corrijan, apoyo a todo este thread


----------



## Carme

basurero said:
			
		

> Sé que mi gramática es terrible y aunque a veces parezco tonto, escribo todo lo que quiero decir sin preocuparme *de* los errores. Por eso, *cometo* muchos errores y siempre doy la bienvenida a cualquier sugerencia sobre mi gramática o mi uso tanto *del* inglés como *del* español (is that how you say "both english and spanish")?
> 
> Saludos
> Basurero



Bueno, después de leer todo el "thread" creo que nadie te ha corregido, son tres tonterías más de forma que otra cosa. Creo que así suenan más españolas. Por lo demás perfecto.


----------



## basurero

Carme said:
			
		

> Bueno, después de leer todo el "thread" creo que nadie te ha corregido, son tres tonterías más de forma que otra cosa. Creo que así suenan más españolas. Por lo demás perfecto.


eso es fantástico, muchas gracias


----------



## Félix Rodríguez

I think that if we want to improve must accept all corrections.
Creo que si queremos mejorar tenemos que aceptar todas las correcciones


----------



## ceciliagemita

Félix Rodríguez said:
			
		

> I think that if we want to improve must accept all corrections.
> Creo que si queremos mejorar tenemos que aceptar todas las correcciones


I think if we want to improve ourselves we should be open to receive any positive suggestion from other people who are experienced and have the appropriate knowledge to correct us.


----------



## pinkpanter

You all have convinced me. I join the club


----------



## araceli

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> You all have convinced me. I join the club



corríjanme


----------



## pinkpanter

¡Gracias Araceli! ¡Cuánta falta me hace!


----------



## Irell

Hi,
Hola,

I like it this way
Quiero esta manera

Just Spanish is difficult for me
Solo español es difícil para mí

because I need to think a lot to make a Spanish sentence
porque necesito pensar mucho para construir una frase español

till the next time!
¡hasta la próxima vez!

Irelle


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> This is something I've been wondering about for a little while. When I was a newbie, people corrected my Spanish quite a bit, but now no-one does! I'm sure I'm still making plenty of mistakes! I think I'd quite like to know where my Spanish is wonky.
> On the other hand I know that I don't always correct mistakes in English for other people, because I don't want to seem nitpicky or rude and it can take time!
> So, I wondered whether there was any consensus how much we should correct each other. The guideline thingies say to be gentle with each other, but nothing more.
> I know I probably should have posted this thread in Comments and Suggestions, but really it's your opinions, Spanish-English foreros, that I'm most interested in!!
> I look forward to hearing your opinions!
> Philippa


Dear Philippa,
I think, in theory, that we should be rigorous about correcting one another.  Back here in reality, I often skip correcting every error, as I just don't have time.  That doesn't make it right to brush by expressions such as 'wonky' without stopping for a bit of nitpicky chat.  I too strive to be gentle with the guideline thingies, but they keep sticking to my ear lobes when I fiddle with them.

In all seriousness, I think we should do more corrections, limited only by our available time and patience.

Best regards,
Cuchu

PD-The last time someone asked me to be gentle....

I used a blue pencil instead of a red one to mark up their essay.
C-


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> I am scared of so many English and Spanish native speakers around!



Querida Pantera,

Please don't be scared..Your Spanish is superb, and your English is good.
If you would like to take advantage of your fellow foreros, post a paragraph from time to time and ask people to suggest corrections and improvements.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

jacinta said:
			
		

> One suggestion I have it to include the words "Please correct my Spanish/English" in the body of your message.  I know many people include these words in their signatures but after seeing a signature 1003 times, you tend to ignore it after a while.  If you remind us to make corrections, I think someone will notice!  *Bold your words, too.*
> 
> Saludos, jacinta



Great advice Jacinta.  Henceforth I shall endeavor to embolden my words, and change my signature to encourage all to correct Philippa's English and Spanish!
Did I get that right, or do I need more coffee?

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hola Dave,
> 
> Dile a tus profesores *Eso te va a costar un punto completo, o un poco de helado.* que Tormenta dice que eso no es justo    Nadie quita un punto por un acento, los acentos normalmente valen 1/2 punto, y el acento del "sé" ya no vale ni eso. Claro, diles eso después de que hayas terminado todos tus exámenes y tengas las notas
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta



Tormenta,
Gracias por esta importantísima aclaración.  Estoy convencido que eso de escribir <<se>> sin acento es una invención de Belén.  Por lo tanto, lo acepto con o  bien sin el acuerdo de los expertos de la RAE.  Sin embargo, voy a seguir, como de costumbre, con el <<sé>> de mi juventud.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

As a future teacher, I think we must correct each other thoroughly.
If not we wouldn't be helping them (and us, too).  The problem is that sometimes people feel upset when they are corrected (sometimes this happens to me). But it depends on the way we correct them.
If we are *polite* and *patient* and don't hurt the *other's feelings* ...


Besos a todos, Art


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> Si la escribiera sin acento en mi examen, perdería un punto. Lo siento – no es que no te creo, es que tengo que sacar una buena nota en mi examen!



¿Qué (Cuál?) examen haces, Dave? ¿Puedo decir qué o cuál? *¡Por favor corregir aun este postito!*


----------



## araceli

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿Qué (Cuál?) examen haces, Dave? ¿Puedo decir qué o cuál? *¡Por favor corregir aun este postito!*



Lo pondría así:
¿Qué tipo de examen debes hacer, Dave? o
¿Cuál examen harás, Dave?
¡Por favor corregir aún también este mensaje!

Hay más formas de decir, pero en este momento tengo el cerebro cansado...


----------



## Marc1

belen said:
			
		

> Dave, lo he preguntado a la RAE directamente, espero que me contesten. Ya te avisaré... Seguro que tus profesores son mucho más listos que yo...simplemente es que a mi me lo enseñaron así en la escuela hace muchos años pero claro..quiero cerciorarme antes de poner en peligro tu vida en el aula



Me parece que vas a sufrir una desilusión, las reglas de acentuación no cambiaron y quitarle el acento al verbo sé no tiene sentido, o no se podría diferenciar del pronombre. Como sé si se entiende?

Claro que existe un clamor popular por perder TODOS los acentos. Mis hijas tenían una "profesora" de castellano que les decía, escriban sin acento no hay problema total se entiende igual....

1.º- Los monosílabos no llevan acento, menos:

         a)   Sí (adverbio de afirmación, nombre, pronom-
              bre), para no confundirlo con si (conjunción).
              Ej.: Si me dices que sí, vendrás de paseo.

         b)   Dé y sé (verbos), para no confundirlos con de
                  (preposición) y  se (pronombre).
                  Ej.: Sé que debo estudiar. No se puede.

              él - tú - mi (pronombres) para no confundirlos
              con el (artículo) y tu - mi (adjetivos).
              Ej.: ¿Tú quieres ir? Eso es para mí.

         d)   Más (adverbio), para no confundirlo con mas
              (conjunción).
              Ej.: Quiero más pan, mas no tostado.
         e)   La conjunción o llevará acento cuando esté co-
              locada entre números, para no confundirla con
              el cero.
              Ej.: Tengo 8 ó 9 estampas.- Iré hoy o mañana.

         f)   Aún (adverbio de tiempo) llevará acento cuando
              sea sinónimo de «todavía».
              Ej.: El yate no ha venido aún al puerto.


http://www.mallorcaweb.net/mostel/index.html?http://www.mallorcaweb.net/mostel/grafia.htm


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> Dave, lo he preguntado a la RAE directamente, espero que me contesten. Ya te avisaré... Seguro que tus profesores son mucho más listos que yo...simplemente es que a mi me lo enseñaron así en la escuela hace muchos años pero claro..quiero cerciorarme antes de poner en peligro tu vida en el aula




En América Latina todavía diferenciamos entre "se" y "sé" . El 'sé' del verbo saber siempre tiene tilde. 
La palabra "solo" sólo lleva tilde si va a la par de otro solo o si  puede tener doble significado. Lo que me parece una auténtica tontería porque lo de la tilde estaba muy claro.

Los profesores de mis chicos son de Guatemala y Argentina y no les perdonan las tildes , cada tilde vale 1/2 punto 


Bueno Be, luego nos cuentas lo que te dice la RAE.





solo1, la.
	(Del lat. solus).
	1. adj. Único en su especie.
	2. adj. Que está sin otra cosa o que se mira separado de ella.
	3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin compañía.
	4. adj. Que no tiene quien le ampare, socorra o consuele en sus necesidades o aflicciones.
	5. m. Paso de danza que se ejecuta sin pareja.
	6. m. Juego de naipes parecido en su marcha al tresillo, y en el cual gana quien hace por lo menos 36 tantos, contando por cinco la malilla de cada palo, que es el siete, por cuatro el as, por tres el rey y por dos las demás cartas, excepto los doses, ochos y nueves, que se han quitado previamente de la baraja.
	7. m. En el juego del hombre y otros de naipes, lance en que se hacen todas las bazas necesarias para ganar, sin ayuda de robo ni de compañero.

*solo2 o sólo.* 1. adv. m. Únicamente, solamente


----------



## dave

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¿Qué (Cuál?) examen haces, Dave? ¿Puedo decir qué o cuál? *¡Por favor corregir aun este postito!*



Muy buenas, Philippa,

Como ya te he dicho (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=44575#post44575)!  , el año pasado hice el AS, y este año haré el A2 (igual como Masood). Pero todavía no sé que _'exam board'_ (cómo se dice esta en español?) haces tú. Estoy con AQA - es muy facil!

En cuanto a lo de *qué * y *cuál*, una regla sencilla que he aprendido es que *qué* se usa antes de un sustantivo, y *cuál* solamente se puede usar antes de un verbo y cuando tienes que eligir entre varias opciones. Por ejemplo:

Camarero: Qué quieres?
Cliente: Una cerveza.
Camarero: Hay Estrella o Mahou. Cuál prefieres?

Or something like that! I think I´ve got a grammar book that gives a good and fairly succinct explanation of the differences - I´d be happy to dig that out for you if you want.

Dave


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> Como ya te he dicho (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=44575#post44575)!  , el año pasado hice el AS, y este año haré el A2 (igual como Masood). Dave



Sorry! I knew I'd had this conversation with Masood - but I'd forgotten that you'd asked/commented too. Sorry for being forgetful!   
Happy studying!
Philippa


----------



## Leopold

Como comprenderéis no es por molestar... pero la primera persona del verbo _saber_ en español se escribe con tilde, es decir: *sé*.
*Se* se escribe sin tilde cuando es un pronombre (ya sea reflexivo, indirecto, de interes, una partícula de pasiva refleja, etc).

No es necesario consultar directamente a la RAE, en su página web podéis encontrar un programa de conjugación de verbos... Acabo de ir a la web de la RAE. La opción de conjugar ahora está dentro del diccionario. Sólo tenéis que hacer vuestra consulta (en este caso "saber") y pinchar sobre el cuadradito azul que aparece a la izquierda del lema.

Por otra parte, respecto a las correcciones, creo que nadie debería sentirse molesto si alguien lo corrige, y menos en un forum de estas características...

(Sufro manía correctora)


----------



## pinkpanter

¡Bienvenido al foro Leopold!


----------



## zebedee

Leopold said:
			
		

> Como comprenderéis no es por molestar... pero la primera persona del verbo _saber_ en español se escribe con tilde, es decir: *sé*.
> *Se* se escribe sin tilde cuando es un pronombre (ya sea reflexivo, indirecto, de interes, una partícula de pasiva refleja, etc).
> 
> No es necesario consultar directamente a la RAE, en su página web podéis encontrar un programa de conjugación de verbos... Acabo de ir a la web de la RAE. La opción de conjugar ahora está dentro del diccionario. Sólo tenéis que hacer vuestra consulta (en este caso "saber") y pinchar sobre el cuadradito azul que aparece a la izquierda del lema.
> 
> Por otra parte, respecto a las correcciones, creo que nadie debería sentirse molesto si alguien lo corrige, y menos en un forum de estas características...
> 
> (Sufro manía correctora)



Welcome to the forum, Leopold! I have a feeling you're going to feel very at home here...
Look forward to speaking to you again soon,
Zeb


----------



## Leopold

Just thank you all for the welcome


----------



## belén

En fin...humildemente pido disculpas a todos...voy a pedirles en mi cole que me devuelvan el dinero  
Saludos,
Be´


----------



## Male

Dave: Te corrijo un par de cositas mas.
La *idea* es buena y me he dado cuenta *de algo...*
El uso de la preposicion *de* causa problema aun a mis compatriotas. Recuerda esto: me doy cuenta de  algo   , entiendo de algo . Pero : me parece que algo sucede, creo que algo escuché, etc ( *nunca  "de que* ")
ANd now , please feel free to make all the comments you believe are necessary to correct me when I address the forum in English.
I think that we are here to help one another, otherwise , why bother?
I have been  asking forum members about the Spanish spoken  in Spain. There are some differences in use between their Spanish and ours. All suggestions, corrections, comments are more then welcome. Tanto en ingles como en español
Thank you all! 
Gracias a todos!!
Male


----------



## Marc1

Male said:
			
		

> ( *nunca  "de que* ")



No es tan simple, las siguinetes frases son incorrectas:

Me alegro que hayas podido llegar a tiempo.
Me acuerdo que siempre jugábamos con otros niños.

En ambos casos es necesario el "de que" ... la poda radical de todo "de-que" se llama queismo tan malo como el de-queismo...y mas difícil de detectar, yo me como unas cuantas frases de estas regularmente.  

Otro parecido:

Insistió que teníamos que volver.
Confío que me puedas ayudar en el traslado.

Ambas incorrectas, necesitan "en que"

Huluru
MGG


----------



## NavyBlue

dave said:
			
		

> Pero todavía no sé que _'exam board'_ (cómo se dice esta en español?) haces tú. Estoy con AQA - es muy facil!
> Dave


 
When I was working as a Language Assistant in the UK, we used to say *tribunal*. 

¿Qué _tribunal_ te va a examinar? 

I know it's not exactly the same, but as students in Spain are examined by their usual teachers instead of an external exam board, we don't have that concept.
However we use the word _tribunal_ for other exams, such as *oposiciones* (the official competitive exams to become a civil servant), usually meaning a small group of examiners (around three or even five) dealing with one particular exam rather than an organization.


----------



## NavyBlue

And about corrections, I kept on begging my English friends to correct me, but they hardly ever did it, unless there was a problem with understanding.

Didn't they care? Were they too afraid of sounding pretencious?

I don't know, but I remember a conversation with one of my closest friends. He kept on saying my English was perfect and I didn't need being corrected. To which I replied, _"I know it's not that good. I've just made a mistake"._ And he went, _"I know but... I understood you"._

Later on I found out he had a crush on me!


----------



## Male

Marc1

Me estas dando la razon,  "me doy cuenta *de algo*, tengo la* idea de algo*
Pero *creo algo*, me *parece algo* y en estos casos *nunca se usa de que*


----------



## Geoff

I think that anybody that takes the time, effort and energy to join a forum has to be concerned with thier grammer and spelling, and with so many intricies in our languages (por/para, subjunctive/preterit) the only way to fix a mistake is to know that one has been made.


----------



## Artrella

Geoff said:
			
		

> I think that anybody that takes the time, effort and energy to join a forum has to be concerned with *thier grammer * and spelling, and with so many* intricies * in our languages (por/para, subjunctive/preterit) the only way to fix a mistake is to know that one has been made.




Hi Geoff!!      

 their grammar

 intrincies


----------



## cristóbal

Creo que nuestro amigo quiere decir "intricacies"  complejidades, sabes?


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Creo que nuestro amigo quiere decir "intricacies"  complejidades, sabes?




Gracias Cris!! Ahora sí!!   

The NEW OXFORD Dictionary
OF ENGLISH

*intricacy*
noun (PL. -ies) [MASS NOUN] the quality of being intricate: the exquisite intricacy of Indian silverwork.
n*
[COUNT NOUN] (*intricacies*) details, especially of an involved or perplexing subject: the intricacies of economic policy-making.


----------



## JULIBANANA

Si aprendemos de nuestros fallos, que verdad.
Me parece un buen idea corrigir los errores, soy inglesa entonces el español no es mi idioma nativa..... si recibo ayuda en el escrito y la gramática, mejoraré.
Saludos


----------



## carmen37

dave said:
			
		

> Buen mensaje Philippa. Personalmente, querría que todos mis errores fueran corregidos, por las razones que ya ha dado basurero (aunque puede que me pusiera rojo si corrigieran mi ingles!). Sin embargo, yo sé que no corrijo con frecuencia los errores de los otros foreros, ya que no quiero parecer demasiado maleducado o pedante.
> 
> Creo que la idea de Jacinta es buena, y me he dado cuenta que cuando pido las correcciones en mi mensaje, normalmente las recibo.
> 
> Además soy muy tímido al escribir algo en español, porque yo sé que mi español no es estupendísimo, y creo que puedo ser demasiado perfeccionista para mostrar mis fallos al mundo! Sé que eso es tonto en un foro del aprendizaje de idiomas
> 
> 
> Ay ay ay! Me suena fatal! Corregidme porfa – gracias!


 



No sonaba tan mal. Algunas cosillas chirriaban pero no eran incorrectas. Por supuesto os agradeceré a todos que me machaqueis lo que escriba en ingles. I'm afraid my english is much worse than yor spanish. Thanks!


----------



## JULIBANANA

Para los hispanohablantes se pueden corrigirlo abajo?
Gracias para sus respuestas.

Para mi proyecto español anterior analicé las fiestas en España y en Méjico, la fiesta española ‘La Tomatina’ y la fiesta mejicana ‘Día de los Muertos’. La razón por analizar estas fiestas fue que estoy muy interesada por los festivales en cada país. Soy galesa y en Gales tenemos unos festivales como el Eisteddfod. El Eisteddfod es celebrado por los niños de Gales que reunen en una región en Gales y ellos compiten en unos concursos distintos. 
         Para mi proyecto nuevo analizaré los toreos, la historia de los toreos, la personas que comenzaron/participan el deporte, lo que pasa en el deporte y más. Tengo la intención de hacer una investigación sobre el Internet y voy a usar los libros sobre los toreos si es posible. La razón por analizar los toreos en este ensayo es porque en mi opinión los toreos representan una tradición rara de España y me gustaría tener un entendimiento mejor de este deporte.


----------



## carmen37

Por favor, no llames a los toros deporte. Buena suerte con tu ensayo.





			
				JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Para los hispanohablantes se pueden corrigirlo abajo?
> Gracias para sus respuestas.
> 
> Para mi proyecto español anterior analicé las fiestas en España y en Méjico, la fiesta española ‘La Tomatina’ y la fiesta mejicana ‘Día de los Muertos’. La razón por analizar estas fiestas fue que estoy muy interesada por los festivales en cada país. Soy galesa y en Gales tenemos unos festivales como el Eisteddfod. El Eisteddfod es celebrado por los niños de Gales que reunen en una región en Gales y ellos compiten en unos concursos distintos.
> Para mi proyecto nuevo analizaré los toreos, la historia de los toreos, la personas que comenzaron/participan el deporte, lo que pasa en el deporte y más. Tengo la intención de hacer una investigación sobre el Internet y voy a usar los libros sobre los toreos si es posible. La razón por analizar los toreos en este ensayo es porque en mi opinión los toreos representan una tradición rara de España y me gustaría tener un entendimiento mejor de este deporte.


----------



## Male

JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Para los hispanohablantes se pueden corregirlo abajo?
> Gracias para sus respuestas.
> 
> Para mi proyecto español anterior analicé las fiestas en España y en Méjico, la fiesta española ‘La Tomatina’ y la fiesta mejicana ‘Día de los Muertos’. Mi razón para analizar estas fiestas es que estoy muy interesada en los festivales en cada país. Soy galesa y en Gales tenemos unos festivales como el Eisteddfod. El Eisteddfod es celebrado por los niños de Gales que se reunen en una región en Gales y ellos compiten en unos distintos concursos .
> Para mi proyecto nuevo analizaré los toreos, la historia de los toreos, la personas que comenzaron/participan del deporte, lo que pasa en el deporte y más. Tengo la intención de hacer una investigación sobre el Internet y voy a usar los libros sobre los toreos si es posible. Mi razón para analizar los toreos en este ensayo es porque en mi opinión los mismos representan una tradición rara de España y me gustaría tener un entendimiento mejor de este deporte.


 

Muy bien en general, te hice unas pequeñas correcciones,  cualquier duda, I ll be pleased to help you


----------



## Male

JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Para los hispanohablantes se pueden corregirlo abajo?
> Gracias para sus respuestas.
> 
> Para mi proyecto español anterior analicé las fiestas en España y en Méjico, la fiesta española ‘La Tomatina’ y la fiesta mejicana ‘Día de los Muertos’. Mi razón para analizar estas fiestas es que estoy muy interesada en los festivales en cada país. Soy galesa y en Gales tenemos unos festivales como el Eisteddfod. El Eisteddfod es celebrado por los niños de Gales que se reunen en una región en Gales y ellos compiten en unos distintos concursos .
> Para mi proyecto nuevo analizaré los toreos, la historia de los toreos, la personas que comenzaron/participan del deporte, lo que pasa en el deporte y más. Tengo la intención de hacer una investigación sobre el Internet y voy a usar los libros sobre los toreos si es posible. Mi razón para analizar los toreos en este ensayo es porque en mi opinión los mismos representan una tradición rara de España y me gustaría tener un entendimiento mejor de este deporte.


 

Muy bien en general, te hice unas pequeñas correcciones, cualquier duda, I ll be pleased to help you


----------



## JULIBANANA

Gracias me gustan las correciones y ademas las entiendo pero por qué no se puede decir  "La razón por analizar estas fiestas fue que estoy muy interesada por los festivales en cada país" para significar en inglés The reason for studying these festivals (ie Tomatina) was that I was very interested in the festivals of each country. (using passive voice) Se puede explicar por que ha corrijido a "Mi razón para analizar estas fiestas es que estoy muy interesada en los festivales en cada país." que cambia el verbo de pasado a presente???
La práctica hace maestro al novicio
Gracias para la ayuda, este recurso vale mucho.


----------



## JULIBANANA

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Por favor, no llames a los toros deporte. Buena suerte con tu ensayo.


Por qué Carmen?  Es errado en punto de ver grámatico o personal?


----------



## Male

JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Gracias me gustan las correciones y ademas las entiendo pero por qué no se puede decir "La razón por analizar estas fiestas fue que estoy muy interesada por los festivales en cada país" para significar en inglés The reason for studying these festivals (ie Tomatina) was that I was very interested in the festivals of each country. (using passive voice) Se puede explicar por que ha corrijido a "Mi razón para analizar estas fiestas es que estoy muy interesada en los festivales en cada país." que cambia el verbo de pasado a presente???
> La práctica hace maestro al novicio
> Gracias para la ayuda, este recurso vale mucho.


 

En ese caso seria : 1. "La razon por la cual ...
*2. Corregido* is the correct spelling
3. Te cambie el verbo porque despues continuabas en presente, solo por eso, just to be consistent.
Hope you understand.


----------



## Male

Y ya que estamos, se dice "punto de vista" (point of view)


----------



## te gato

Hola;
Isn't that what we use this for? I don't get upset when I am corrected, I welcome the help...
Besos
Karen


----------



## JULIBANANA

Yo estoy de acuerdo también,    si me ayuda, mejoraré.
Gracias por todo
Julia


----------

